
Android ransomware is a screenblocker (like Absolute Computrace) - id122015
http://it-online.co.za/2016/07/04/android-ransomware-on-upward-trajectory/
======
yurymik
> "Android ransomware is a screenblocker (like Absolute Computrace)"

Neither the original title, nor the article have mentions of Computrace.

